# Augmenter la taille des caractères à l'écran sur Mail ?



## badalub (20 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai un MBP écran HD 1680x1050 je crois (mais pas résina) dans l'appui mail... Tout est en pate de mouche... Je ne trouve pas comment augmenter la taille visible des caractères et non la police de caractère qui est déjà à 12 ce qui me convient pour les envois...

MERCI d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

As tu essayé cmd + ?


----------



## badalub (20 Avril 2014)

Oui sans succès. idem la manip des 2 doigts sur le trackpad...
Je parle du logiciel intégré par défaut sur le mac... MAIL.
Vous ne l'utilisez pas ?

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Sauf erreur, Mail est une application de messagerie internet, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal 77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2014)

qu'est ce que tu cherches à " augmenter"?
car il y a le zoom avant-arriere  ( general, de " tout l'écran")
SI activé dans prefs systeme
ca ca agrandira " tout" 
 fenetre Mail et contenu
c'est qu'une loupe

et il y a dans l'appli le CMD + ou CMD- qui agrandirait retrecirait le message
--
Par ailleurs tu peux allegrement changer de police et taille
( prefs mail /Police)
  car ainsi
tu verras comme *tu* veux message recus et envoyés

détail
 peu importe la police en envoi
car tu ne connais pas les reglages typos ou encodage de l'outil en face
( très souvent la taille n'est PAS respectée en envoi ou en lecture reception)

pour info
j'utilise verdana *21*
(j'ai un grand écran et c'est amusant)

et démo de l'ncodage fantaisiste ( logiciel de messagerie  ou service email coté envoi et coté  reception) :
 j'ai verifié sur divers comptes 
c'est pas vu en 21
donc on peut faire joujou sans impact majeur


----------



## badalub (20 Avril 2014)

Merci.
en fait pour CMD+ il fallait maintenir aussi alt... Fichu clavier non numérique... (peut on d'ailleur changer l'option à posteriori pour avoir les chiffres directement sans passer par maj et du coup les autres lettres via maj ?)
Sinon pour le soucis de conversion aléatoire des mails c'est un VRAI soucis que j'avais deja remarqué il y a des années... Des mails envoyés qui arrivent en minuscule ou avec des tailles différentes sur PC... Comment éviter cela car ca fait vraiment pas sérieux...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2014)

badalub a dit:


> Sinon pour le soucis de conversion aléatoire des mails c'est un VRAI soucis que j'avais deja remarqué il y a des années... Des mails envoyés qui arrivent en minuscule ou avec des tailles différentes sur PC... Comment éviter cela car ca fait vraiment pas sérieux...


un vrai casse tête et quasi impossible à resoudre
entre  reglages de tous les logiciels utilisables et ceci avec differents OS ( mac pc tablettes , smartphones) et les encodages des webmail 
il y a tellement d'élements en jeu avec pratiques et réglages differents sur lequel l'envoyeur ( ou destinatare) ont peu de controle

vaut mieux renoncer et faire avec
-
coté " pavé "
il existe des pavés numeriques externes ( ce sont litteralement des extensions physiques)
t'es pas obligé de prendre celui d'Apple
(naturellement un des plus chers...)

sinon au pire reassigner des touches et raccourcis clavier


----------



## badalub (23 Avril 2014)

ah bon ? 
Sinon l'agrandissement se fait bien pour la reception mais pas quand j'écris un nouveau mail...
Est ce la même chose de votre coté ?

MERCI


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2014)

badalub a dit:


> Sinon l'agrandissement se fait bien pour la reception mais pas quand j'écris un nouveau mail...
> Est ce la même chose de votre coté ?


Oui, pareil.


----------



## badalub (24 Avril 2014)

sur écran HD ca fait patte de mouche....
Avez vous une méthode ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2014)

badalub a dit:


> Sinon l'agrandissement se fait bien pour la reception mais pas quand j'écris un nouveau mail...
> Est ce la même chose de votre coté ?


Je reviens sur ce que j'ai écrit précédemment : si on écrit un mail et que l'on fait cmd + il ne se passe rien.
Par contre, dès qu'on sélectionne le texte écrit et que l'on fait cmd +, alors la taille de la police augmente.

Si tu ne veux pas faire comme ça, alors Mail / Préférences / Polices/Couleurs et augmente la taille par défaut.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2014)

badalub a dit:


> ah bon ?
> Sinon l'agrandissement se fait bien pour la reception mais pas quand j'écris un nouveau mail...
> Est ce la même chose de votre coté ?
> 
> MERCI



de quel agrandissement tu parles?

ZOOM?

ou chosir de régler les preferences de redaction pour  choisir une police... GRANDE?
(relire #4)


----------



## badalub (24 Avril 2014)

je parle de zoom et non de police plus grande car pour bien voir il me faudrait une police 29...
Or ca va faire un peu gros pour le réceptionnaire... =)
Pour l'instant c'est un peu chiant j'écris en 29 ou plus puis je met en plus petit.... Ca me semble fou que sur Mac os on ne puisse pas zoomer dans l'écriture d'un nouveau message comme on peut le faire dans ceux que l'on reçoit pour les lire...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2014)

badalub a dit:


> je parle de zoom et non de police plus grande car pour bien voir il me faudrait une police 29...


ne te préoccuppe PAS du coté reception  en face
pour les raisons mentionnées au dessus ( post 4)
c'est annexe , souvent la taille n'est PAS respectée, voire totalement annulée selon réglage en face et autres éléments
et au pire si ca gene vraiment en face , eux    font un zoom arriere
et voilà

l'important , et la seule chose qui compte vraiment c'est TON confort d'utilisation
--
note ce que je dis n'est pas theorique, c'est basé sur des constats( envoi et reception) multi machines  PC ou mac , multi OS ou multi services emali ET  fréquentation de mal voyants ( voire très très mal voyants ou aveugles)

je recois de tels messages d'eux,  et alors que je sais que c'est  parfois rédigé en police *enorme*, des fois ca m'arrive en 12 , d'autres fois en 34 etc

bref te bile pas
et mets une typo de taille agréable pour toi


----------



## badalub (24 Avril 2014)

Mais c'est impossible ca pour des echanges professionnels d'envoyer des mails qui vont faire 34 ou minuscule... 
Y a bien une méthode non ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2014)

badalub a dit:


> Mais c'est impossible ca pour des echanges professionnels d'envoyer des mails qui vont faire 34 ou minuscule...


et pourtant ca arrive tous les jours
et ca n'empêche personne de bosser

Par ailleurs l'important dans un email c'est l'information qu'il contient ( texte , piece jointe)
la présentation est trèèèès secondaire
( avec en bonus , difference entre envoi et reception  trèèèèès  variable pour les raisons techniques  sus évoquées)

exemples courants
untel se fatigue à faire une mise en page avec une typo précise et une casse précise 
et en face...l'outil  ne gere pas cette police ou mal
ou un des serveurs a changé la casse à cause d'un codage etc etc etc
=> ce ne sera pas comme l'envoi

ou autre classique
mise en page tout ca et message lu  en face en format...texte
(au sens texte non enrichi )
(parce que l'outil  pour le lire ne fait pas autrement ou par choix de l'utilisateur)

il n' y guere que le cas d'échange entre ordis avec OS identiques avec mêmes outils et mêmes webmail qu'on a  des chances d'avoir un résultat proche
et encore , pas sûr, par exemple le webmail peut réencoder
amuse toi faire ce que je viens de faire
 regarder certains de tes messages sur ton mac ET sur ton interface webmail en ligne
pas du tout sûr que tu vois la même chose
( et probablement pas)
je viens de regarder sur divers emails ( de texte ) sur des comptes très differents 
et ben *aucun* n'a le même aspect que dans mon interface Mail

bref , arrêter de se prendre la tête là dessus






> Y a bien une méthode non ?


aucune qui garantira respect de typo  dans le corps de texte


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pourtant ca arrive tous les jours
> et ca n'empêche personne de bosser
> 
> Par ailleurs l'important dans un email c'est l'information qu'il contient ( texte , piece jointe)
> ...


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

La question n'est pas liée à la Police de caractère, mais à la taille d'affichage du mail pendant sa rédaction.
Si quelqu'un peut me donner une solution commerciale à ce problème sur Mail (taille des caractères visibles lorsqu'on écrit le mail)


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2015)

Faire comme ça ne convient pas ?



Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas faire comme ça, alors Mail / Préférences / Polices/Couleurs et augmente la taille par défaut.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2015)

Ben non ! Il demande une solution commerciale!

Vends lui la solution et ce sera bon....  ;-)


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

Si j'augmente la taille des caractères, les destinataire va recevoir des gros caractères, ce qui n'est pas très commercial. (pas très vendeur)
Je voudrais augmenter la taille, la grosseur, visible sur écran tout en restant en police de 12.
Cette possibilité existe à la lectures des mails dans Mail en faisant cmd+

Ma question est donc de savoir si vous connaissez une solution pour *agrandir les caractères visibles sur écran* *sans changer la police* lorsqu'on fait un nouveau message, à la rédaction d'un mail. Autrement dit l'équivalent de la fonction cmd+ à la lecture d'un mail, mais pendant l'écriture d'un mail.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je reviens sur ce que j'ai écrit précédemment : si on écrit un mail et que l'on fait cmd + il ne se passe rien.
> Par contre, dès qu'on sélectionne le texte écrit et que l'on fait cmd +, alors la taille de la police augmente.
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas faire comme ça, alors Mail / Préférences / Polices/Couleurs et augmente la taille par défaut.



OUI mais cette solution change la taille de la police. Ce que je cherche c'est de changer la taille à l'affichage pendant l'écriture du mail, sans en changer la taille de la police.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2015)

Zoom écran (touche Ctrl appuyée et utilisation de la molette souris)
Seule solution pour augmenter l'affichage des caractères sans changer leur taille


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Zoom écran (touche Ctrl appuyée et utilisation de la molette souris)
> Seule solution pour augmenter l'affichage des caractères sans changer leur taille



Je viens d'essayer, mais ça ne fonctionne pas sur mon MBP, ni sur mon iMac.
Merci cependant pour cette tentative de réponse


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

C'est sans doute une question compliquée car elle a été posée le 20 avril 2014 soit jour pour jour  il y a un an sans être résolue.
j'ai ajouté un peu de vert espérance...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2015)

Le contrôle zoom (cité par remy) existe depuis, oula, très longtemps sur MacOS X.
Il se configure dans Préférences système / Accessibilité / réduire agrandir (ce dernier point étant je crois dépendant de ton OS).


----------

